# Kerry Katona on This Morning



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi!

I know that this interview caused a lot of talk in the UK, what do you guys think is going on? I feel really sorry for her because i used to be a fan of Atomic Kitten. She feels that she's been stitched up by itv.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rym2Kpdfsdc

I was gobsmacked when i heared her talk, i even bought OK magazine to see what the interviews where on about. Your thoughts?


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

I hadn't seen this yet, but I've read about it in magazines. I don't want to make any assumptions but I've been on medication similar if not the same to what she mentions and I've never woken up like that. To me, she doesn't look drunk, her eyes aren't rolling everywhere as would someone who is drunk's would be. I don't know really.. but it doesn't surprise me. It seems like she hasn't been right for ages.

I saw her in Covent Garden many years ago during the Atomic Kitten heyday and I remember she was really tiny, & had so much foundation on that was orange and you could literally see it peeling off her face!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know what to make of it, i don't think medication makes you slur like that. Other people suggest drugs but i don't think so.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 3, 2008)

i loathe kerry katona i think shes an attention seeking idiot!!! im horrified she keeps having kids when she's a blatant coke head, largactil the drug shes on does not make people act like they are slurring hours after taking it!!! 
in an odd way i can't stop reading about her and watching her shit show whole again she annoys me so much!!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow...I don't know much about her but i watched that interview and then another and wow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Poor girl.  Good thing she got that surgery though wow...GG to DD...man...


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know of medication that would make you slur like that, nor do the facial expressions too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's something wrong there but I think for the most part she does herself no favours. I hope she keeps out of the public eye for a while until she sorts herself out and puts her health and family (children rather than that idiotic boyfriend/husband) first.


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

She just looks totally lost in that interview plus at the end of the interview she looks really worried. I agree with the above poster she should totally leave the spot light for a bit and focus on her children.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think she is drunk and it's definitely not the medicine for her bipolar that's causing it. I do think she's taken something, or maybe it's a cocktail of drink _and_ drugs.

I am wondering why Brian Macfadden hasn't stepped in. I'm not saying she is a bad mother, but surely growing up in that environment can't be healthy for the children. I don't feel for her in the same way that I do Britney though, for some odd reason. I can imagine having any sort of mental disorder is awful (let alone living with it in the public eye) but I don't think that poxy Max Clifford is doing her any favours, nor her idiotic, controlling husband. No-one seems to have considered the welfare of her children in all this, and that's what's concerning to me.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 3, 2008)

looks like shes coked up or something


i feel bad for her
her husband is a f*cking toss pot whos milking the money off her


----------



## florabundance (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_
I am wondering why Brian Macfadden hasn't stepped in._

 
Exactly.
To be honest, it seems like her problems started when their marriage ended.


----------



## Patricia (Nov 3, 2008)

i agree florabundance, before she seemed to be ok


----------



## LP_x (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, you are right. Until her marriage break up she seemed totally devoted to the family lifestyle and being a loving wife and a good mother. Didn't she win Mum of the Year just after she won I'm a Celeb?


----------



## Patricia (Nov 3, 2008)

yes she did!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

I think Brian doesn't want to deal with her anymore although their divorce turned her upside down. She's only 28..I feel sorry for the way things turned out for her.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I think Brian doesn't want to deal with her anymore although their divorce turned her upside down._

 
That's so sad and unfortunate. Whatever his reasons are, he did have two children with her, so disregarding her like this does seem a bit insensitive. But who knows really what goes on.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know the girl, but I feel for her. She is very reminescent of Anna Nicole Smith when she hit her lows. Same slowed and slurred speech and attitude and everything... I found it very hard to watch. It is so sad to see people get into this predicament and no one there to help


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_That's so sad and unfortunate. Whatever his reasons are, he did have two children with her, so disregarding her like this does seem a bit insensitive. But who knows really what goes on._

 
It is insensitive but so is cheating on her with that other Australian singer. I'm not sure if he even spends time with the children, he must see her if he does take the children from her once in a while. 
I don't know much about her current husband, i didn't know that he is using her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I don't know the girl, but I feel for her. She is very reminescent of Anna Nicole Smith when she hit her lows. Same slowed and slurred speech and attitude and everything... I found it very hard to watch. It is so sad to see people get into this predicament and no one there to help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was so hard to even hear what she was saying, i just hope that after this interview she gets help.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 4, 2008)

At this point she doesn't think she has a problem, she needs the intervention by someone else.


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_At this point she doesn't think she has a problem, she needs the intervention by someone else._

 
Yes, i agree. She is denying having a problem and i'm sure that there are people (husband) who are agreeing that she doesn't have a problem. 

In OK! magazine, they kept commenting on how she was hung over from the night before and they mentioned that after having a bottle of Moet and a shot of raspberry vodka she agreed to be photographed jumping into the pool. Then she had a glass of vino blanco! 

That's lot to drink in the morning after having some breakfast!! So i see why the interviewers of this morning suggested she was an alcoholic. 

I also remmber a while ago that she did suffer from substance abuse.


----------



## upgradingyou (Nov 4, 2008)

uh medication making your speech not right? shes in denial of being an alcoholic. its clear to see shes had some to drink during this interview. idk what to make of it to be honest. never heard of this girl lol.


----------



## girlstar (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm wondering if maybe she was out late the night before partying, got home at some ungodly hour and popped some sleeping pills to help her sleep, knowing she had an interview in the morning. Do you think the mixture of sleeping pills and alcohol would make her slur like that?


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm fast losing sympathy for her. She needs to fix the hell up and get rid of that money grabbing, waste of space for a husband she has!

I feel sorry for her 2 girls, lawd knows what they see in that hse behind closed doors!


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 8, 2008)

she is a well known cokehead that and booze were making her slur, she has a deviated septum from all the rubbish she's been shovelling up her nostrils, i think its shocking when she has 4 kids to look after.


----------

